# What does baking soda do for goats????



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Really just want to know what it is for. I have heard people usig it but what is the purpose?!


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

fiascofarm.com/*goats*/minerals.htm Heres some good info 
Baking soda is a natural antacid. It helps a goat maintain
the proper acid level in its rumen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

helps with bloat


----------

